# Pond Pumps



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

I have an above ground pond pump/swimming pool pump that has been running good for several years now/ This pump has a filter basket on the side. It seems like it isn't putting out the volume of water it did when it was new. I haven't opened the pump part to see whats inside yet. I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with these large pumps? Is the impeller plastic and does it wear out or is the motor just getting old and slow? Any ideas as what to look for and where do I get parts? I bought the pump at a greenhouse. It was what they used for the fish tanks and plants.And was the last one they had.


----------



## Brandon (Jul 6, 2011)

If you're certain it's not algae clogged pipes (which can happen and is one common cause of low water flow because of string algae in pipes) it's most likely the pump windings are having problems. Pumps do wear out although they often burn up pretty quick when windings fail but it's still possible for a slow death. I always measure the amps used by my pond pumps when they're new and continue to check them yearly to see if I notice any quirks with amp usage that could indicate some sort of winding issue (although i do this more for curiosity since pumps usually burn fast and there's often little you can do when windings do start to go other than clean out windings and/or double check the lube and bolts on the pump (which can also be a sign of increased amp usage). 

Plastic impellers don't usually "wear out" but they can also get clogged with string algae just as pipes can. If you can easily check the inlet of the pump for blockage do that. (I service my pumps fully in the spring and re-lube in the fall as well). 

Also what type of pump is it, brand and model? Spa/pool stores will have service centers that can get your pump back going, if it's not a throw away type pump. (If it's a throw away these can use magnets rather than a shaft and just about anything can clog those and result in loss of flow). Most pumps though are very simple devices consisting of a a motor bolted to an impeller housing. You can often swap motors and re-use the same impeller housing. I'd also recommend you do some research on the brand/model and see how many GPM (Gallons per Minute) the pump pumps as some pumps cost more than their parts cost per year in energy costs. I'm guessing though that you have what's considered an "in-line" pump with a priming pot (what you call a basket). Most priming pots have a mesh filter to stop items that could damage the impeller shaft from entering the pump. In-line pumps aren't too bad to disconnect the inlet pipe and stick your finger(s) inside the inlet and feel for a damaged impeller (take normal pump maintenance precautions like unplugging and so on of course). Also a helping ear my be if you notice the difference in how the pump sounds (maybe I'm too OCD but I do know the sounds of my pumps) that can indicate problems obviously. One other thing is make sure there isn't too much side pressure on the pumps pipes. I've been to other pond club members homes and we've tracked a "unusual" noise with a pump down to a new "green" pumps that have such tight tolerances that raising one edge of the pump a 1/4" stopped the impeller from brushing against the inside of the impeller housing and another pump that's shaft was overheating a bearing and ruining it because the rigid pipes into the pump were not straight on and the pump's mounts between the motor and impeller were bending (thus the shaft not going in straight). I doubt these are your issues but I'll throw it out there anyway.

I will note though that I have seen broken impellers on upper line pumps ($200+ cost and 3000 GPH pumps) but it's pretty rare with a decent branded pump UNLESS you've had the pump freeze with water inside, then all bets are off but it's often the housing that breaks first in those situations.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Check your pond drain first, mine gets clogged with fine roots. if it can't get in, it can't get out any faster 

John


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

Open the pump and check the impeller, they do wear out.


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Any ideas on how to get rid of string algae? I have to clean it out occasionally because it clogs up the pump etc. I have fish and plants, so I don't want to just kill everything. I used to have green water (algae but not string) and didn't have the string algae. It didn't cause any problems, but you could never see the fish. I got a UV filter and the green water is gone but now I have string algae. I have goldfish, but someone told me that Koi would eat the string algae and that would keep it under control. I have my doubts. And suggestions?
Bob


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I use Green Clean from PondBiz.com 

John


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 02 Mar 2012 04:19 PM 
I use Green Clean from PondBiz.com 

John Thanks John.
Bob


----------



## markperr (Jan 7, 2008)

External pool/spa type pumps need to be properly primed. If your basket is not full of water, you could be sucking air as well as water. Make sure the line is full to get his pump running at full capacity. This could be an issue each time power is lost. 

On the issue of string algae, I found that an in-line UV filter works incredibly. You may need some chemicals to knock it down if it's out of control, but once you've got a handle on it, that UV filter works wonders.


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Posted By markperr on 08 Mar 2012 07:24 PM 
External pool/spa type pumps need to be properly primed. If your basket is not full of water, you could be sucking air as well as water. Make sure the line is full to get his pump running at full capacity. This could be an issue each time power is lost. 

On the issue of string algae, I found that an in-line UV filter works incredibly. You may need some chemicals to knock it down if it's out of control, but once you've got a handle on it, that UV filter works wonders. 


The UV filter knocked out the green water algae (whatever that type is called) but then the string algae came in it's place.And that clogs up the pump. I think I'd rather have green water. 
Bob


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Go for the simple fix first. The impeller is probably clogged.


----------

